# Arrive alive 2011



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Another year has passed.,when you are out partying and drinking remember to give someone who is sober your keys.,and if you have to take the keys from an impaired driver then do it.,it takes a split second to destroy you and your loved ones lives and someone elses and they're loved ones lives.,so many taxi services across america offer a free service for those intoxicated.,remember one second of error in judgement can devastate some many lives other that your own.,be responsible to yourself,your family and others around you.Happy New Year.


ARRIVE ALIVE 2011
________
Ship sale


----------

